# Maverick HPXS



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have to ask.... but out the door 45-50K+? They ain't cheap, better skiffs at HB, BT, ECC imo at that price range...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I priced one out around 2 months ago and the price was 42, this was at 2 different places so 45-60 out the door is accurate depending on equipment. the two boats I priced had no electronics for 42 but they did have a 2 tone hull / non skid and the upgraded trailer.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Id agree with 45k-50k out the door depending like others have said on the rigging..


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> What's the ball park price of the Maverick HPXS with 70hp Yamaha ? Also any feedback from user/owners appreciated. Thanks


There was a used one for sale on here a couple months ago. The guy couldn't give the thing away. I think he had it down to 35,000 and taking any kind of offer. Had about 100 hrs on it.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

i own a hpxs and absolutely love it i have had several other skiffs and this is by far the better one of all for poling all day it has a bow steer problem if you get in big waves or around heavy boat traffic but it isn't that bad if you know how to run a flat bottom skiff and pay attention to your surroundings and price is on point


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I was going to drop 50k I would buy a HB without thinking twice. Maverick, makes a nice boat that performs well, the S looks great. I owned an hpx and liked it, but the overall experience from quality, customer service and resale is significantly better at HB. Just look at how sloppy the wiring is on Maverick's boats. I believe that is the production line mentality vs. a custom boat from a company trying to set the standards for attenation to detail. Let me emphasize customer service again because Maverick is piss poor in this department. Pray to god you dont have warranty issues. Whenever I have questions on my current boat I can call HB and they are always friendly and quick to provide answers. Just my feedback having owned both.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> If I was going to drop 50k I would buy a HB without thinking twice. Maverick, makes a nice boat that performs well, the S looks great. I owned an hpx and liked it, but the overall experience from quality, customer service and resale is significantly better at HB. Just look at how sloppy the wiring is on Maverick's boats. I believe that is the production line mentality vs. a custom boat from a company trying to set the standards for attenation to detail. Let me emphasize customer service again because Maverick is piss poor in this department. Pray to god you dont have warranty issues. Whenever I have questions on my current boat I can call HB and they are always friendly and quick to provide answers. Just my feedback having owned both.


While I agree with everything you just said, you have just added 5 pages to this thread lol


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

There is one listed now in the fs section. Pricing is a lot lower than what was mentioned above for a new one. Kind of surprised to see so many of these barely used for sale. Looks like a nice boat.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

People that have them are all selling them rather quickly. Kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

A lot of people sell almost new boats and cars to order new ones before they put too many hours (or miles) on them. If you drove your car 100k miles a year for work you'd probably trade them in every couple of years. I've owned and sold a bunch of skiffs and all are still being fished in good condition but I sold them to get new ones before I put too much wear and tear and hours on them. The new owners use them like 100 hours a year and take care of them so they hold value for a long time. People sell Hell's Bays (also a great skiff), Mavericks, East Capes all the time to order new ones, doesn't reflect poorly on the manufacturer, just means they are making money selling more boats.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess if they are getting guide pricing, or they just have more money than sense. They had the same thing happen when they released their micro. Lots of them for sale barely used at a huge loss.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been out in one and it was a great riding boat, but seemed tippier than expected due to the width vs. V entry at the bow. Load balancing was an issue and I kept hitting the hull sides at the bow as I walked around the console and cooler seat which was annoying and a trip hazard as you are moving around the boat. Poled effortlessly and true. Shallow as you could ever need and nicely finished overall. Moved well with Yam F70. Ride before you decide!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The HPX-S poles amazing. It also has bow steer like a mother under power and will almost throw you off the skiff.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

When I ran the S I had it trimmed for various conditions in open chop and in tight creeks and didn't notice any really negative bow steer but it does take corners very differently than some skiffs that slide like crazy. Personally I like to be able to take corners at speed without sliding too much, guess it depends what you're used to.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> The HPX-S poles amazing. It also has bow steer like a mother under power and will almost throw you off the skiff.



can you elaborate? interested ...


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

The fit and finish of the two I have seen leave a lot to be desired for the price.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What happened to the comment about the guide having a client thrown off due to hitting a wave wrong?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > The HPX-S poles amazing. It also has bow steer like a mother under power and will almost throw you off the skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> can you elaborate? interested ...


In rough water/chop the hull has really noticeable and jarring bow steer to the point where you are essentially white-knuckling the steering wheel/grab bars- and if someone is not paying attention or holding on they can be thrown off


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> When I ran the S I had it trimmed for various conditions in open chop and in tight creeks and didn't notice any really negative bow steer but it does take corners very differently than some skiffs that slide like crazy. Personally I like to be able to take corners at speed without sliding too much, guess it depends what you're used to.


There are other skiffs that take turns like a Ferrari and do not bow steer. Sounds like a bad design.


----------



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

I wet tested the HPXS with a Yamaha 70 and Hell's Bay Professional/Tunnel package also with Yamaha 70 the same day last May.  The HPXS was much heavier and harder to pole while drafting close to 9" vs 7" for the Professional.  I had the HB built as a result and have been super happy other than the tunnel ocasionally running out of water under full throttle.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

We can ask Rob after the season if he likes the design or not. From MBC Facebook page:

"We at MBC Boats are happy to announce that we have added a new captain to our Maverick Team. Voo-Doo Daddy, Rob Fordyce will be fishing the 2015 Tournament season in this tricked out 17 Maverick HPXs. Wishing you tight lines and points on this season of Silver Kings. Rob and his team will be at the "Miami International Boat Show" next month with their new boat. Make sure to check it out."


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Of course he will like it! A free boat and $$$ will make someone like wether they actually do or not! It's a business for those guys. I can respect that. Just ask owners or people that have been in one if you want an honest opinion. 

Tidesright


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> If I was going to drop 50k I would buy a HB without thinking twice. Maverick, makes a nice boat that performs well, the S looks great. I owned an hpx and liked it, but the overall experience from quality, customer service and resale is significantly better at HB. Just look at how sloppy the wiring is on Maverick's boats. I believe that is the production line mentality vs. a custom boat from a company trying to set the standards for attenation to detail. Let me emphasize customer service again because Maverick is piss poor in this department. Pray to god you dont have warranty issues. Whenever I have questions on my current boat I can call HB and they are always friendly and quick to provide answers. Just my feedback having owned both.



I don't understand ur resale value. Go buy a new hells bay. Use it for a year sell it and let me know how you come out.

I got good service from MBC. No it does not have the same fit and finish as a hells bay. But it is a high quality product.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > If I was going to drop 50k I would buy a HB without thinking twice. Maverick, makes a nice boat that performs well, the S looks great. I owned an hpx and liked it, but the overall experience from quality, customer service and resale is significantly better at HB. Just look at how sloppy the wiring is on Maverick's boats. I believe that is the production line mentality vs. a custom boat from a company trying to set the standards for attenation to detail. Let me emphasize customer service again because Maverick is piss poor in this department. Pray to god you dont have warranty issues. Whenever I have questions on my current boat I can call HB and they are always friendly and quick to provide answers. Just my feedback having owned both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using them for 5 years or 10 years like a normal person and selling both side by side, then you will see my point. If you read my post I never said Maverick wasn't a nice boat, just not on the same level as HB, yet with a similar price tag new. Man you guys like to twist words around. 

I still stand by the piss poor service. Never been treated so poorly as a customer. They went as far as locking me, as well as other owners out of their forum when we were trying to communicate with one another about the issues we were having with our fuel tanks. At the point of being locked out we didn't even fully understand the problem, or how to fix it. Mind you it was an issue they said was not thier fault because the fiberglass was supposed to hold up to ethanol, which it didn't. As far as I'm concerned they are a bunch of dbags. I had a new 07hpx that was basically unusable for 6 of the first 9 months of ownership. Maybe things have changed but they will not see my money again.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me reiterate that Maverick makes a nice boat. Just want to head that off before you try and flip my words against me.


----------

